# Hows this tab: OlivePad Android v4 ICS @ Rs.5999 and v2.3 @ Rs.3299



## kool (Mar 25, 2012)

Olivepad T-300

Processor 1.0 Ghz
OS Android 4.0 (Ice-cream Sandwich)
Screen Size 7" *Capacitive multi Touch*
Battery: 3600mAh

Flash 10.3, HDMI output, G Sensor, OTG functionality. 
Olive Pad V-T300, Tablet PC India, Tablet PC, Android Tablet, Best, 3G

*i.imgur.com/b4Dda.png


There is also a Resistive screen tab T-200 @ Rs.3299
Olive Pad V-TR200, Tablet PC India, Tablet PC, Android Tablet, Best, 3G
*i.imgur.com/M6Me0.png

*i.imgur.com/cjobV.png


----------



## ArjunKiller (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows this tab: OlivePad Android v4 ICS @ Rs.5999 and v2.3 @ Rs.3299*

Capacitive looks good. Wouldn't even touch the resistive screen.


----------



## kool (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows this tab: OlivePad Android v4 ICS @ Rs.5999 and v2.3 @ Rs.3299*



ArjunKiller said:


> Capacitive looks good. Wouldn't even touch the resistive screen.



is this tab better than those xtab, iberry, vedee?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows this tab: OlivePad Android v4 ICS @ Rs.5999 and v2.3 @ Rs.3299*

Is the CPU of the Resistive tablet ARM11 or is it Cortex A8 ? If it is the later, its definitely a steal compared to the Pantel Basic or the Ubislate 7+ tablet.


----------



## s_holmes (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows this tab: OlivePad Android v4 ICS @ Rs.5999 and v2.3 @ Rs.3299*

There is also another tablet OlivePad V-T500 @12999

Processor - 1.0 Ghz
OS - Android 4.0 (Ice-cream Sandwich)
Screen Size - 10.1" Capacitive multi Touch
Resolution - 1024X600
Battery: 3600mAh

Olive Pad V-T500, Tablet PC India, Tablet PC, Android Tablet, Best, 3G

But I don't think Olive Telecom have released it yet. They are all still on Pre Order. They are saying a delivery within 30 days


----------



## Tenida (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows this tab: OlivePad Android v4 ICS @ Rs.5999 and v2.3 @ Rs.3299*

Olivepad V T-300 and Ployer Momo9 is same.
see the pics below.So olive V t-300 is good buy
*i.imgur.com/nv2qY.jpg


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows this tab: OlivePad Android v4 ICS @ Rs.5999 and v2.3 @ Rs.3299*

^^ Looks same to me also but is it a good bet??


----------



## the_souvik (Mar 26, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows this tab: OlivePad Android v4 ICS @ Rs.5999 and v2.3 @ Rs.3299*

how reliable these low cost tablets are? looks like they are flooding.


----------



## Paylaram (May 4, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows this tab: OlivePad Android v4 ICS @ Rs.5999 and v2.3 @ Rs.3299*

I had ordered the olivepad. finally cancelled the order after they gave misleading answers for a month. have ordered funbook from snapdeal.


----------



## manojkrishnaks (May 4, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows this tab: OlivePad Android v4 ICS @ Rs.5999 and v2.3 @ Rs.3299*

I read Veedee is launching Ips panel 9.7" tabs in a month.it was in their blog.so waiting for that


----------



## Paylaram (May 4, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows this tab: OlivePad Android v4 ICS @ Rs.5999 and v2.3 @ Rs.3299*

how good would be veedee's after sales support ? unless they have a service centre in your city I would not recommend it. one of the reasons behind me choosing funbook is the fact that micromax support would be available wherever I go.


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 4, 2012)

*Re: ►► Hows this tab: OlivePad Android v4 ICS @ Rs.5999 and v2.3 @ Rs.3299*

how is this netbook from them 

Mini Laptop, Best Laptop in India, Cheapest, Olive Zipbook V-X108

at rs 15000



manojkrishnaks said:


> I read Veedee is launching Ips panel 9.7" tabs in a month.it was in their blog.so waiting for that



any sources, spec, price etc...


----------

